# Halloween clothing



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, I thought I'd post a new thread for halloween clothing sitings.

My collection of Halloween socks is growing once again. I must have about 30 differents pairs. Picked up a few more yesterday. It's the only socks that I know the kids won't steal and wear. 

Cost Cutters has Halloween socks ranging from $1.99 to $4.99 a pair.
They have two different Halloween men's shirts for $5.00, one is purple with spiders and webs, the other is orange with candy corn and pumpkins on it. Lots of different Men's boxers and some cool looking Ties.

Dollar Tree has 15 different Halloween socks for Ladies in size 9-11 for a buck.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ive got several Halloween shirts, socks and thongs LOL Love my Halloween clothing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks. My wife and I have a few pairs of sleeping pants and she loves socks.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I've got the Halloween thongs as well as normal undies just because they're Halloween. Oh yeah I have a couple T-shirts and socks.

I usually get these from Wal-mart and Target.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Old Navy often has cool stuff too. My wife has a fee t's from there.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I have Halloween socks and shirts. No undies. I only have one pair of Halloween pjs. I would like to accessorize more in the pj department.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

All I've got is socks, if I can find them. I'm murder on socks. I have a 'Mystery' shirt from PBS that has the wonderful Edward Gorey art but I've worn it to death, now it's a painting shirt. A friend is making me a candy-corn, pumpkin glassbead necklace with beads I bought on ebay, but I think that's another thread. I'd love to wear more, if I could locate it.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Will have to hit the dollar tree today and check out the socks! 
Don't feel alone, Otherworldly, I'm the worst when it comes to socks. I guess wearing 2 different kind at Halloween would be perfectly fine! Let's start a new trend! 

I have several Universal Horror Nights shirts and 2 from Midnight Syndicate. Plus a variety from Horrorfind stores. My biggest problem is that black shirts and Florida just don't work together until Dec-Mar. LOL So I wear them if I'm going into somewhere cool. Like shopping or the movies. 

I have a pair of PJ pants from Target that I got 3 or so years ago that I love! I've even worn them to work during October!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

The store Five Below got in new Halloween socks for $1.00 yesterday. I picked up 10 more new styles last night. Woo Hoo I'm up to 40 different pairs of Halloween socks now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool! I'll have to hit my Five Below next week. Anything else out there? Last year they had a few things.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

all I have is a t-shirt that says "official halloween candy dispenser" on it.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

NickG, sounds like a great shirt. 
Yesterday Vlad and went to a Garden Center (Fairfield Gardens) that had a huge Halloween display with some the most awesome tombstones we have seen this year. They also run a Halloween Tunnel of Terror which we have to go back and see. Anyway they had a few T-shirts for sale that I will have to go back and purchase for my daughter. She absolutely loves the reaper. The shirt has a reaper on it and the saying "I don't do mornings". I told her about it and she was surprised I didn't get it for her.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have my Ironstock T-shirt, my Haunt Forum T-Shirt, and a pair of jack-o-lantern boxers.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Jack-O-Lantern boxers?! I'd hate to see the candle! LOL! 
I just have my Haunt Forum T-shirt.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I have several different halloween shirts. I work in a Dr's office and the week before Halloween I wear scrub pants and a Halloween top. The patients love it.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

My sister bought me some skull pants this year, they're really cool and very comfy. Plan on buying more undergarments this year as well.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Eckerd Drug stores has 5 new styles of halloween boxers and hawaiin shirts this year. The boxers are $4.99 and the shirts $6.99. Hopefully they'll have them when they start to clearance the halloween stuff.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*I have no Halloween clothing (I'm feeling deprived) so I'll be keeping an eye out. I wouldn't mind a T-shirt like NickGs. Eventually I hope to purchase a Haunt Forum T-shirt as well. I do have Halloween jewelry and hair accessories (my favorites being skeleton ear rings and a bat hair clip.* :jol:


----------

